# Treasure!



## Lopez (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been searching local ads for people selling wine equipment because I need to acquire a few more carboys for this season. By fluke I checked out craigslist. I stumbled on a listing that said "Wine carboys - $90". I called the guy expecting him to have maybe 3 for $90. Turns out I ended up getting 6- 5 Gallon glass carboys, 3 cases of bottles, 2 siphons, carboy brushes, airlocks, corks, and a bunch of Misc. items. I feel like I just won the lottery!! Just thought I'd share with you guys....

Lopez


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice score. Every once in a while you can stumble across those deals. It always amazes me the adds for carboys where they are asking new or above new prices for used carboys...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have found a lot on craigslist - good source for used equipment.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 16, 2011)

Very good score for sure!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2011)

Great score, Lopez. All that for $90 is a steal. Good for you.


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2011)

U R lucky!

I look and never find much on Craigs list here


----------



## jtstar (Sep 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> U R lucky!
> 
> I look and never find much on Craigs list here



I know how you feel Tom I never get lucky in that respect you got a good find there


----------



## robie (Sep 16, 2011)

Very good!!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 16, 2011)

When i saw this i immediately went to Craig's List to look.
I have bought a few things from there for brewing.
Nothing this time. 

You scored big!


----------



## Lopez (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Thats why I posted. I was a little shocked. The fella's Father passed away and he is selling his wine equipment. He sounded delighted when I told him I'd bring $90 cash! I almost feel bad. I have arranged the pick up and I'm going to bring him a few bottles of last years batch. I kind've want to let him know that his Dad's stuff will be put to good use. It's about a 40 minute drive out into the "sticks"....


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 16, 2011)

Not to hijack this thread, but...
5*5 gallon carboys, in PA, no bids, $50, 3 days left.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-5-5-Gal...898?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b51eafea


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome deal, way to go!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice score there!!!


----------



## Bobp (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats great!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice Score. I can't get that lucky


----------



## Lopez (Sep 19, 2011)

I picked up the stash yesterday. 

I got 5- 5 gallon carboys. One of them is a really nice vintage "Great Bear Springs" carboy. Not sure about the date. It has some cool writing on it. On one side it says:
Great Bear Springs....this bottle is loaned and never sold
On the other:
Illegal possession or refilling this bottle punishable one year imprisonment $50 reward leading to conviction

I also scored
-a Vinbrite filter. Never used with extra filters. 
- Three packs of unopened corks
- Tons of unopened cheese cloth
- 10 cases of bottles. Some usable, a few boxes are champagne bottles
- 2 recipe books
- assorted carboy and bottle brushes
- airlocks and stoppers

I talked to the guy for a while, he knew that it was a great deal and was just glad that his dad's equipment would be put to good use. I handed him over a well aged bottle of locally grown Concord. He was appreciative of that gesture.

All of this for $90. I was grinning ear to ear the whole way home and all yesterday evening. Good stuff.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 19, 2011)

> Illegal possession or refilling this bottle punishable one year imprisonment $50 reward leading to conviction




That guy might be in prison for getting caught refilling, and now, his wife is selling all of the wine making equipment. She says, "finally got rid of that guy and all this mess he made around my house!".


----------



## Giovannino (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done. And a nice gesture indeed on your part.

I'm always checking kijiji as well - craigs isn't very popular around here.


----------

